# What If? - More Amtrak Veterans Units



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

As many of you already know, Amtrak painted 3 locomotives in commemorative paint schemes to honor our country's veterans. These locomotives include GE P42DC, Siemens ACS-64, and EMD F40PH. What if more Amtrak locomotives are painted in these schemes? Let's say a GE P32-8BWH ("Pepsi-Can") and an EMD F59PHI painted as Veterans units. Both of them are still in service although the Pepsi-Can is used mostly for switching, but we can still see the Pepsi-Can in a few Amtrak trains. Hope you all have a safe Memorial Day.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I wasn't aware of these, so I looked them up. Found two of the three...

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/761/589/Amtrak-Ink-July-2013.pdf

http://trn.trains.com/news/news-wir...k-veterans-locomotive-in-transit-to-northeast


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I also wasn't aware of this, thanks for the photos.


----------

